# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Almanya'daki Türklere Müjde

## ceydaaa

adsa.jpgAlmanyada 1 Nisan 2012den itibaren yürürlüğe girecek olan Denklik Yasası, göçmen işçilerin kendi ülkelerinde edindikleri diplomaların Almanyadaki diplomalar ile eşdeğer tutulmasını sağlayacak.
Almanya'da 1 Nisan 2012 tarihinden itibaren yürürlüğe girecek olan Denklik Yasası, göçmen işçilerin daha kolay ve eğitim aldığı meslek üzerine iş sahibi olmasını sağlayacak. Köln Zanaatkarlar Odası'nda (HWK) düzenlenen basın toplantısına katılan HWK Genel Müdürü Dr. Ortwin Weltrich ve HK Denetleme Bölümü Başkanı Dr. Stephan Harbich yeni yasa hakında bilgiler verdi.

ALMAN DİPLOMASI DEĞİL, DENKLİK VERİLİYOR

Yurt dışında eğitimlerini tamamlamış kalifiye elemanların Almanya'da daha kolay iş bulmalarını amaçlayan yasanın aynı zamanda işveren açısından elemanların eğitimleri hakkında bilgi almaları doğrultusunda kolaylık sağlayacağını belirten HWK Genel Müdürü Dr. Ortwin Weltrich, şu bilgileri verdi: Yeni yasayla birlikte yurt dışından alınmış diplomaların tanınmaları için iyi bir zemin hazırlandı. Ancak unutulmamalı ki başvuranlar da tanınma sürecine katkı sağlamalı. Bu katkı sadece ücretle sınırlı değil. Başvuranlar diplomalarının tanınması için gerektiğinde ilgili kurum ile irtibata geçilmelerinde aktif katkıda bulunmaları istenebilir. Başvuranlardan ayrıca hedeflerini tanımaları ve yapacakları meslekleri incelemeleri bekleniyor. Denklik için başvuranlardan 100 ile 600 Euro arası bir ücret talep ediliyor. Ancak bu kesin denklik alacakları anlamına gelmiyor. Yasayı eleştirenler, yabancılara Alman diplomaların verilmesinden şikayetçi. Bu söz konusu değil. Alınmış diplomalara göre Alman standartları çerçevesinde uygun denklik verilecek. Almanya'da verilen diplomalar Almanya'ya özgü hukuk, vergi ve kategori düzenlemeleri gibi unsurları içinde barındırıyor. Almanya'da ilgili branşlardaki işverenler bunlara çok önem veriyor.



TÜRKLER DAHA KOLAY DENKLİK ALACAK

HWK Denetleme Bölümü Başkanı Dr. Stephan Harbich ise yurtdışında alınmış usta belgeleri örneği üzerinden şunları söyledi:



Almanya'da ustalık belgesi sınavları farklı bölümlerden oluşuyor. Ustalık belgesini almak için tüm bölümleri başarıyla tamamlamak gerekli. Yurtdışında alınmış ustalık belgeleri bu bölümleri içeriyorsa sorun yok. Ancak bazı bölümlerin eksik olması durumunda başvuranlara kısmi denklik (Teilqualifikation) veriliyor. İstek üzerine geri kalan bölümler tamamlanabilir. Bunun için İş Ajansı ile yakın ilişkiler içindeyiz. Bazı meslekler için profesyonellik onayları geçerli. Gerektiğinde bu kriterleri yerine getirmek için yine İş Ajansı seminerler ve eğitimler sunuyor. Burada doğacak masraflar duruma göre sübvansiyonlar ile karşılanabiliyor. Bu doğrultuda özellikle Türk kökenli insanların yoğun olarak yaşadığı Berlin, Köln, Frankfurt ve Münih Zanaatkarlar Odaları ağırlık merkezlerini ortak belirlediler. Halihazırda Almanya'da yaşayan, ancak diplomalarını Türkiye'den almış olanlar diplomalarını daha kolay tanıtabilecekler. Burada durumu acil olanlara öncelik tanınacak. Tanınma süreleri ilk dönemde uzun süreler teşkil edecek. Ancak zamanla tanınma işlemlerin 3 ay içinde tamamlanmış olmaları için gayret gösteriyoruz. Başvuranlara uzun bekleme süreleri yaşamamaları için internet sitemizde belirtilen gerekli evraklar listesini önceden hazırlamalarını tavsiye ediyoruz. Yasayla ilgili www.bqfg-koeln.de adlı internet sitesinde Almanca, Türkçe ve İngilizce bilgi alınabilir.



YENİ YASA DÖRT YENİLİK GETİRİYOR

Almanyada nisandan itibaren yürürlüğe girecek Denklik Yasası, dört önemli yeniliği de beraberinde getiriyor. Denklik işlemleri artık bütün eyaletlerde ortak kıstaslara göre yapılacak. Her yabancıya, diplomasının denklik işlemi için yasal başvurma hakkı tanınacak. Yeni yasa uyarınca, meslek diplomalarının denklik işlemleri, Almanyada Meslek Eğitim Yasasına göre dönüşümlü meslek eğitim sistemine (duales System) tabi ve meslek odalarında kayıtlı olan 350 mesleğe göre yapılacak.



Yaklaşık 60 yasa ve genelgede değişiklik yapılmasını öngören Denklik Yasası ile birlikte uygulamaya konulacak en büyük yenilik, doktorluk gibi bazı meslek gruplarında Alman veya Avrupa Birliği vatandaşlık şartının da kaldırılması. 1935 yılından kalma bu uygulamayı yürürlükten kaldıran yeni yasa uyarınca, mesleki eğitimini ve tecrübesini belgeleyen göçmenler, sadece diplomalarını tanıtmakla kalmayacak, aynı zamanda daha önce sadece Alman veya AB vatandaşlarının çalışmasına izin verilen bazı meslekleri icra etme hakkına da sahip olabilecek. Örneğin Türkiyeden doktorluk diploması alan bir kişi, bilgi ve tecrübesi yeterli görülmesi halinde, Almanyada da doktorluk yapmak için izin alabilecek. Oysa halihazırdaki uygulamaya göre, Almanyada Tıp Fakültesinden mezun olsa bile bir göçmen, Alman vatandaşı olmadığı sürece doktorluk yapamıyor.

----------

